# Soft Ride Shuttle Pad



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone get one yet? How's it compare to DaKine?


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd guess they work equally well. As long as it stays in place there isn't much else to worry about.


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm interested to know as well. Does it have better padding? Do the straps that hold it onto the tailgate hold up better than the DaKine ones?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I bet the Dakine logo looks way better


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

The Dakine logo is so sweet! It will probably clean your bike off too!


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

The thing I like is it straps the bikes so they don't bounce around on rough shuttle roads


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Neither of which covers the bumper. 

10 dollar heavy duty packing blanket from HomeDepo or Lowes... wins every time.


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm currently using the moving blanket. Not nearly enough protection from dinging your frame on rough shuttle roads. I add pipe insulation foam underneath the blanket to protect the frame. With the foam, nothing touches the bumper.


----------



## pfb (Jul 31, 2005)

I've been checking these out as well...

Looks like the Softride version has straps to hold the bike down on the pad. Does the Dakine have them as well?


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

Mine is coming Wednesday. Ill post a review with pictures.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

pfb said:


> I've been checking these out as well...
> 
> Looks like the Softride version has straps to hold the bike down on the pad. Does the Dakine have them as well?


No the Dakine doesnt. I hope the soft ride is better, because the Dakine is a POS! Ive had 2 of them and on each when you tighten the strap down it everntually tears the material/seams apart and the more you pull the more it tears.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Neither of which covers the bumper.
> 
> 10 dollar heavy duty packing blanket from HomeDepo or Lowes... wins every time.


i am with you on this


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm using the moving blanket method right now with foam pipe insulation underneath. Doesn't keep the bikes from bouncing on rough shuttle roads. I want to see if the straps help with better padding. I dont' want dents on my downtube.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Guy.Ford said:


> No the Dakine doesnt. I hope the soft ride is better, because the Dakine is a POS! Ive had 2 of them and on each when you tighten the strap down it everntually tears the material/seams apart and the more you pull the more it tears.


Neither one of mine have torn from th straps, they do develop cutz along th top edge due to 45 lb bikez laying on it bouncin down th dirt roadz. Maybe yer strappin'er down too tight....?


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

man w/ one hand said:


> Neither one of mine have torn from th straps, they do develop cutz along th top edge due to 45 lb bikez laying on it bouncin down th dirt roadz. Maybe yer strappin'er down too tight....?


I guess its possible, if the straps are only there to keep the pad from blowing off when you drive then yeah probably too tight, but if they are meant to keep the pad in place and stop if from rolling over than Id say Im not pulling them too tightly. Meh not a big deal to me, just sharing my experiences and experiences Ive seen with others using the same pad, believe me Im not alone.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

92SE-R said:


> I'm using the moving blanket method right now with foam pipe insulation underneath. Doesn't keep the bikes from bouncing on rough shuttle roads. I want to see if the straps help with better padding. I dont' want dents on my downtube.


Run a tie down strap over all the bikes if you are on a rough shuttle road...

Problem solved.


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

It never really works. Trust me, I've tried. Unless u have 5 frames that are identical, the top tubes are never the same height and one or two bikes will always be flopping around.



motormonkeyr6 said:


> Run a tie down strap over all the bikes if you are on a rough shuttle road...
> 
> Problem solved.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

92SE-R said:


> It never really works. Trust me, I've tried. Unless u have 5 frames that are identical, the top tubes are never the same height and one or two bikes will always be flopping around.


Wrap the tie down around each of the top tubes and tension it, problem solved.


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

Have you ever tried this before? It does not work. It only snugs down the outer two bikes and pulls the bikes into each other.



Gemini2k05 said:


> Wrap the tie down around each of the top tubes and tension it, problem solved.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

92SE-R said:


> Have you ever tried this before? It does not work. It only snugs down the outer two bikes and pulls the bikes into each other.


I can concur the 2 aforementioned ideas of using tie straps over the top never works


----------



## squiby (Jul 25, 2009)

Try using the tie down strap but loop it once around each seat post just above the seat post clamp. If you start with the all bikes leaning a little away from the ratchett and make sure the strap is tight between each bike, as you tighten the bikes will come up straight and keep the separation distance. This gives a bit of tension on both sides and stops the bikes coming together. Works for me. If you've got crap on your downtube or going on a long trip road vibration always rubs the downtube and messes with the finish, whatever your using, even if it is tied down. I can't see the little loops on this one making a difference. Pays to throw a shin protector/rag/foam/glove/whatever between the bike and tail gate pad/blanket if you bike is purdy. That pad only has straps for 6 bikes. A truck can fit 7.


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

squiby said:


> Try using the tie down strap but loop it once around each seat post just above the seat post clamp. If you start with the all bikes leaning a little away from the ratchett and make sure the strap is tight between each bike, as you tighten the bikes will come up straight and keep the separation distance. This gives a bit of tension on both sides and stops the bikes coming together. Works for me. If you've got crap on your downtube or going on a long trip road vibration always rubs the downtube and messes with the finish, whatever your using, even if it is tied down. I can't see the little loops on this one making a difference. Pays to throw a shin protector/rag/foam/glove/whatever between the bike and tail gate pad/blanket if you bike is purdy. That pad only has straps for 6 bikes. A truck can fit 7.


With the price of these bikes, the most that I would jam into the back of my truck was 5 on the tailgate. I didn't like the way the bikes would move around and toptubes got dinged by brake levers and downtubes got dented so I bought a Northshore Rack that holds 6. Way better than the tailgate pad.


----------



## squiby (Jul 25, 2009)

fixbikeguy said:


> With the price of these bikes, the most that I would jam into the back of my truck was 5 on the tailgate. I didn't like the way the bikes would move around and toptubes got dinged by brake levers and downtubes got dented so I bought a Northshore Rack that holds 6. Way better than the tailgate pad.


You're right, the Northshore Rack is a solid option! Comes down to $$$, convenience, preference and whether you need the truck for other stuff. A blanket and strap thrown in the back is cheap 'n easy and I have not had any issues with bikes loaded in the fashion I described. A NS rack on a dedicated rig would be sweet though. It would protect your truck better too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

92SE-R said:


> Have you ever tried this before? It does not work. It only snugs down the outer two bikes and pulls the bikes into each other.


Yes, I have. It's not perfect, but it definitely helps.



fixbikeguy said:


> With the price of these bikes, the most that I would jam into the back of my truck was 5 on the tailgate. I didn't like the way the bikes would move around and toptubes got dinged by brake levers and downtubes got dented so I bought a Northshore Rack that holds 6. Way better than the tailgate pad.


Bingo. That's the best solution that I have embraced. It's expensive, but it looks like it'll last a lifetime.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Saw one of those NS racks up in Snow Shoe last summer cool lookin, but i think th padz are the easiest, cheapest way of haulin a bike, purchased or adapted, (i.e. furniture pad or heavy blanket).


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

Ive been useing my Dakine tailgate pad for years now, prob have over 12,000 miles of hualing bikes on it (jersey to cali, cali to Jersey, to south carolina and to many races.) the stitching at the straps did rip a little but I realized it doesnt have to be super tight. its not going anywhere with a couple bikes on it.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Only mid bummer about the NS rack is you can get a bit of wear on the crown or headtube of your bike. Still a VERY minor issue compared to tailgates or other systems.

FYI, a couple buddies just started a small rack company called shuttlenuts. Their site still needs some love, but here it is. If you've got a shortbed, these work great because it helps give extra room in the truck for people, gear, dogs, etc.


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

Got the pad in.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7846521#post7846521


----------



## pfb (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for the review. Just ordered one to upgrade my moving blanket!


----------



## spoothead (May 23, 2010)

I've had my softride pad for about 10 months. I've never taken it off and its usually parked outside in the sun. Both the straps on top and the ones that hold it to the tailgate have dry rotted. The straps on top were gone in about 6 months. 

But other than that I've loved it. Yeah it'll wear some paint off your downtube, and off the lowers of your fork. But put stickers on places that rub or get some 3M automotive tape.


----------



## pfb (Jul 31, 2005)

Two posts up, I mentioned buying the Softride pad... That was a year ago.

What I never posted was that I test fitted it once and promptly returned it. It was bulky, fiddly straps, and offered little advantage over the heavy weight moving blanket I now use.

Being able to keep the moving blanket always in the back of the truck means I don't have to plan in advance when I want to haul bikes, and don't have to find a place to store the large, un-folding, inflexible softride pad when not using it.

If I had a truck that was _constantly_ being used for shuttle duty, maybe the softride would be worth it, but it's not for me.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

The softride pad is lacking the quality of the dakine first hand experience..Dakine lasts and lasts the softride straps are crap in comparison and sun ate thru them in short order..Also if you can't figure a way to use straps ot bungees to keep bikes in place you need more practice..Here in AZ almost all our shuttle roads are rough arse roads with long shuttles.. after 7 years of shuttling dakine still holding up doubt the softride will last another 4 months.Also when comparing the two the dakines padding is superior


----------

